#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-29
<albion> hi everybody
<albion> qq, i'm trying to add accounts to Ubuntu Budgie (Remix)
<albion> and I see that when adding a Google Account, I'm essentially giving debarshi.ray@gmail.com permission to everything
<albion> I'm a bit uneasy about this. Why do I need to grant a random gmail account access to mine?
<fossfreedom> albion, that is perhaps something you may want to take up with the GNOME devs.
<fossfreedom> As far as I know things like gnome-calendar needs permissions to access your google calendar
<albion> back!
<albion> thanks for the answer fossfreedom
<theLMGN> I've already posted it in the Gitter but I'll post it here because noones online there
<theLMGN> https://hastebin.com/bapefejosi.sh
<theLMGN> I'm trying to install GRUB, and thats the messages I'm getting
<fossfreedom> theLMGN, this isnt really my knowledge area
<theLMGN> Alright. Do you know anyone who could help?
<fossfreedom> suggest askubuntu.com will have a much wider audience
<theLMGN> Alright.
<theLMGN> Ah, fixed @bashfulrobot on the Gitter helped me
<fossfreedom> theLMGN, yay!
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-31
<shpandy> Hi
<fossfreedom> o/
<shpandy> Hey foss
<shpandy> Can you help me?
<fossfreedom> sure - will try - depends on the question
<shpandy> I am trying to get firefox on the app list in the top left, currently it only opens when I type firefox in to a terminal
<shpandy> when it does open it does so with a grey box
<shpandy> rather than logo
<fossfreedom> how did you install firefox?
<shpandy> Downloaded from the website, extracted the file and sent it to /usr/bin
<fossfreedom> k - that is your issue.
<fossfreedom> why did you download and install directly rather than from the repos?
<shpandy> I followed the first link after I googled 'how to install firefox' :D
<fossfreedom> sudo apt install firefox
<shpandy> see... that would have been my first guess
<shpandy> but I wansn't confident it would work
<shpandy> and now I have shamed my family for six generation
<fossfreedom> lol
<shpandy> any tips on how to remove my previous download? or do I just go in and scoop it out with rm firefox when in usr/bin
<fossfreedom> not really sure - I've never installed directly
<shpandy> my add-ons are still there
<shpandy> when I open using the new link
<fossfreedom> addons would be stored in your local firefox profile - not system wide
<shpandy> when I open firefox in the terminal now it comes with the logo
<shpandy> has it maybe just improved the direct download I had started?
<fossfreedom> firefox from the repos is correctly patched to display stuff like logos correctly.
<shpandy> So it probably deleted all the old files ?
<shpandy> the ones I had previously installed
<fossfreedom> possibly - as I said I've never installed directly so I've no idea how the installer scatters the files around.
<shpandy>  :D okaay, it seems to be working fine so I will leave it alone
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-01
<yura85> 16.04 - stable? 17.04 - not?
<fossfreedom> 16.04 is Ubuntu's Long-Term Support release.  So the packages are much older - but better tested.  It doesnt mean all bugs are fixed though.  17.04 has much more recent packages - generally the maintainers think more bugs are fixed... but maybe introduce new ones.
<fossfreedom> swings and roundabouts yura85
<new-budgieuser> Hi, I recently put ubuntu budgie 17.04 on my gfs
<fossfreedom> Hi and welcome new-budgieuser
<fossfreedom> gfs?  what is that?
<new-budgieuser> .....laptop, it works but hangs on the plymouth boot screen until esc is pressed repeatedly. I've just figured out from the logs that the swapfile failed to activate.  Not too sure where to go from there.
<new-budgieuser> Hi fossfreedom, thank you!
<fossfreedom> hmm - not really my area.  Sorry about that. You could try our gitter chat room as well - alternatively probably askubuntu.com can be helpful.
<new-budgieuser> OK, thanks - no probs, just thought I might try here first
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-28
<Hybrid> Hi
<Hybrid> Just installed Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 yesterday and I'm prety happy with it but I have a very annoying problems : most of my keyboard shortcuts are malfunctionning
<Hybrid> media keys are not working (such as mute, volume up or down, ...)
<Hybrid> some Tilix shortcuts works, others don't even if I reset them
<Hybrid> this is very weird
<Hybrid> for example, I defined Ctrl+Shift+e for splitting tilix vertically and it opens an emoji selector instead ... and I don't even know where this emoji shortcut is defined ??
<Hybrid> even F12 (which is used for opening Tilix sidebar) is not working
<Hybrid> I never had those problems with other WM
<Hybrid> any idea ?
<Hybrid> alt+tab working "when it wants" too ...
<Hybrid> really really annoying
<Hybrid> ruining what could be a great desktop user experience :(
<Hybrid> ok ... found a way ... Disabling ibus fixed the bug
<fossfreedom> Hybrid, this issue - and current workaround? https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/t/volume-up-down-calculator-ctr-altl-t-windows-key-a-and-more-not-working-anymore/140/68?u=fossfreedom
<Hybrid> fossfreedom: well, for me, disabling ibus in languages parameter did the trick
<Hybrid> works much better now
<fossfreedom> Hybrid, what exactly did you change and how?
<Hybrid> fossfreedom: I went in gnome settings -> region&language and there, click on "manage installed languages"  then changed "keyboard input method system" to none instead of ibus
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-31
<tuxlion> good morning fellow budgie users ... I got a question regarding that time and date on the desktop ... how can I remove that?
<tuxlion> hello again ... please disregard my last question ... I was able to resolve that issue on my own ...
<tuxlion> thank you
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-01
<Hybrid> Hi
<MrLemur> Hello
<jonzen> live usb 18.04 resizing panel the icons do not enlarge with it    any help appreciated
<jonzen> would really like to give it a try installed but im old as dirt   eyesight sux   and little tiny icons on panel wont cut it  lol
<MrLemur> jonzen, let me have a check
<jonzen> ty
<MrLemur> what kind of computer/monitor are you using?
<jonzen> asus laptop i7 3.2ghz 6gb hdmi to 40 inch samsung 1080p
<MrLemur> Fraid not, doesn't look like icon scaling has been implemented.
<jonzen> ok  ty
<jonzen> any idea when it will be  im looking for a change and really like thsi budgie desktop
<MrLemur> This has been raised as issue #1398 on GitHub on 30th April, no timeline at the moment
<Hybrid> can somebody explains me why some applications can be pinned to a panel and some others not ?
<Hybrid> for example, LibreOffice Writer can be pinned but not LibreOffice Calc ?!?
<Hybrid> or how can I add shortcuts or pinned apps to a panel without using the "pin" option on a running application icon ?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-02
<fossfreedom> Hybrid, some apps are pretty poor when using wmclass - they set it to weird value when they shouldnt be fiddling with it.  The pin option depends on the wmclass matching the .desktop file
<fossfreedom> there is an xprop trick you can use to workaround app issues - link embedded here https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/t/is-it-possible-to-pin-appimages-to-panel/98
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Just thought tell you this in case you didn't know; Certain applets 'hang' the panel at start up if no internet is available or really slow.
 * mpmc had to use mobile broadband for a few days.
<gacanepa> Hi everyone. A new Budgie user here. I have two quick questions. Not sure if this is the right place to ask?
<gacanepa> Anyone¡
<gacanepa> ?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-03
<fossfreedom> mpmc, any thoughts on which applets? - I'll raise it here - please fill in the details.  TIA https://github.com/UbuntuBudgie/budgie-extras/issues/77
<TheSilentLink> Hi is there a way to not have steam and the game on the same icon on the plasma dock?
<taintedsushi> 'lo
<taintedsushi> Can anyone tell me if the power management issues I'm having with Budgie are a Budgie thing or an Ubuntu thing?
